# I have a really fat neon tetra, and it's beginning to worry me.



## Regenesis

Is she breathing rapidly? Body kinda swimming a tiny bit up right?
She could just be fat or Pregnant or Have the Neon Tetra Disease.
Do you happen to have a pick? If so, that would be helpful.


----------



## alvagoldbook

here's a pic of her. I can take more if needed.


----------



## Regenesis

Thats a good pic.
Im not really sure what she has wrong, but Im sure someone here will be able to identify it. Wait for more input.


----------



## alvagoldbook

here's another.


----------



## alvagoldbook

she doesn't seem to be breathing strangely, or swimming strangely either. Really, with the exception of her belly, and hiding out from time to time, she seems perfectly normal.


----------



## Regenesis

Hmm, Yeah, I would try reduce feeding.


----------



## g33tar

Stop feeding your fish yellow gumballs. Thats crazy. Ive never seen a neon like that.


----------



## shortsboy

nor have I. That is one seriously blown up fish. I would have guessed preggers, but depending on how long it's been like that I'd start to lean more towards a blockage somewhere. For now all I can think is wait and see; whatever doesn't kill it can surely only make it stronger (except for most of the time when it doesn't).


----------



## alvagoldbook

I'm just feeding them flakes. And just a pinch. I've given them frozen brine shrimp too, but I warm it up, mix it with some tank water, and give them 1/4 teaspoon of it about once a week.


----------



## Chrisinator

I also have a group of fat females. I think it's more of not having males to drop the eggs with. But I am not sure. Just keep an eye out but I think it happens to most tetras.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## valk

edit: images are visible now 

well this is strange!!..i've never seen a fatty neon
is she eating well, swimming well, pooping well??
keep an eye on her..
don't feed her for the whole day..keep her hungry, see what happens..


----------



## oscarsx

THAT'S A HUGE BISH!

never seen that happen man, my zebra danio is fat, but not that fat lol!


----------



## alvagoldbook

Like I've said, I've reduced feeding, with no results so far. I'll go a day without feeding them at all and see how she looks in the morning.


----------



## Fahnell

i have 2 like this. they are already 1 year old. they were like that since the day i purchased them from the LFS. i was thinking then of NTD...and i was aspecting them to die. well they did not.
i did cut the feedings, etc etc..well..with no much of a change
now i suspect that this is some sort of a genetic disorder that affects the digestive system (neon are quite inbreed)


----------



## mistergreen

It could be egg or even parasites. I'd isolate it just in case it's parasites.


----------



## alvagoldbook

I just wanted to put an update on this thread. I'm pretty sure I figured out what was wrong with my fat neon. I'm pretty sure she had fish TB. She's been surviving, but getting progressively worse, and her spine had gotten a lot more crooked. For my own safety, and the safety of my other neons, I had to euthanize her today. I feel horrible about it, and I will miss her. I don't know if she could have been saved if I'd known earlier what was wrong, but given that this disease is a serious one and is transferable to humans, I don't think I could have risked it any longer.


----------



## Sharkfood

Neons are notorious overeaters. Don't feed for a day and see if she still looks like that.

I see neons pack themselves full like that all the time. I've seen them still trying to eat with bloodworms they can't swallow (because their stomach is full) hanging out of their faces. Sometimes you get a neon that is better at grabbing the food than the others.

I'm not saying it isn't something else, but when I see a porked out neon like that, overfeeding is the first thing I think of.


----------



## vespers_

looks a little like dropsy...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSRgQJfVqVA <- neon with dropsy


----------



## MikeP_123

I would've tried x-Lax first:icon_lol:ha. But sorry you had to send her away :icon_roll better safe than sorry :confused1:


----------



## Ichthyologuest

I had a few neons get similar to that once, It turns out it was constipation. you might be able to get a better idea if this is your problem by googling. I left mine in small tank with some epsom salts overnight and in the morning it looked like a pleco had been in the tank. If you have ruled out other possibilities constipation is something to consider.


----------



## AubreyGonzalez

its 11 years later... yes i know but did you find out what it was? I would love to know because my fish looks the same currently!


----------

